# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Cha đẻ của Mario chê game các hãng khác "buồn tẻ"

## jenifer

Nhiều tầng lớp game thủ trên thế giới chắc chắn chẳng lạ gì cái tên Shigeru Miyamoto, trụ cột của hãng Nintendo và là cha đẻ của vô số những dòng game đạt giải thưởng như *The Legend of Zelda*, *Super Mario Bros* hay *Donkey Kong*. Ông luôn được coi là một trong những nhà sản xuất/thiết kế game có nhiều đóng góp lớn nhất vào ngành công nghiệp game thế giới trong nhiều năm qua.

Nhà thiết kế game nổi tiếng, Shigeru Miyamoto


Gần đây, ông Miyamoto có trả lời phỏng vấn Telegraph và bày tỏ quan điểm của mình về xu hướng phát triển game quá thiên về tính thương mại, vốn không phải là điểm khiến game trở nên “đặc biệt” giống như thuở ban đầu.
“_Điều các công ty game khác đang làm mang lại hiệu quả kinh doanh, nhưng rất_ _buồn tẻ"_,ông Miyamoto nói với Telegraph. “_Nhiều game xuất hiện trên mọi hệ thống. Ở Nintendo, chúng tôi muốn một môi trường mà các nhà phát triển game có thể cộng tác và nghĩ ra ý tưởng cho những game chưa bao giờ được thực hiện trước đây_”.

Ảnh minh họa


Bên cạnh đó, ông cũng nhìn nhận game là phương tiện tốt nhất nhất để ông gửi gắm những trải nghiệm thú vị tới khán giả. “_Tôi chưa bao giờ coi game là phương tiện để kể chuyện. Do đó khi có nhiều người tiếp cận tôi trong quá khứ và nói rằng ‘Sao anh không làm một bộ phim?’, tôi có thể thẳng trả lời là mình không hề có hứng thú cho chuyện đó_”.
Trên thực tế, trong vai trò là một người có tầm ảnh hưởng rộng rãi như thế, cha đẻ của Mario lại không hề thích chuyện mình được coi là một nhà văn hay tác giả. Thay vào đó, ông cảm thấy rằng một cách tiếp cận theo kịch bản chuyên nghiệp tới việc làm game sẽ khiến mọi thứ mất đi sự thú vị vốn có, qua đó cũng phần nào thể hiện được lý do ông không muốn bước chân vào con đường đạo diễn phim.

Gian hàng của Nintendo tại E3 2014


“_Với các nhà phát triển game trẻ ngày nay, họ muốn được nhìn nhận”, ông tin tưởng nói. “Họ muốn kể những câu chuyện sẽ làm rung động trái tim của mọi người. Và trong khi tôi rất mong muốn đó, xu hướng này cũng làm tôi lo lắng. Trải nghiệm mới nên là điều gây rung động. Tất cả những gì tôi làm là để giúp người chơi cảm nhận điều đó, bằng cách chơi game, họ sẽ tạo ra một thứ mà chỉ họ mới có thể làm được_”, ông Miyamoto nói.
“_Khi bạn chơi một game, cái thời khắc mà bạn đang điều khiển và rồi bỗng nhiên cảm thấy mình bị cuốn vào thế giới ảo đó thực sự rất đặc biệt. Và đó là một thứ mà bạn không thể trải nghiệm qua phim ảnh hay văn học. Nó là một trải nghiệm hoàn toàn độc nhất_”.
>>*World of Warcraft tiếp tục khẳng định vị thế "nhà vua"*

----------

